

Ask HN: new cryptocurrency? - bachback

anyone seriously working on a new CC? only interesting one I know is ethereum. namecoin is fascinating, but nothing happened much.
======
sp332
Ars Technica just spun one up recently. It's for research and fun only. In
fact they didn't publish the origin block so you can't solo mine, and they
have the only pool! They have very interesting articles on the creation
[http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/03/behold-arscoin-
our-o...](http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/03/behold-arscoin-our-own-
custom-cryptocurrency/) and public launch [http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2014/03/the-ar...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2014/03/the-arscoin-rollout-through-the-eyes-of-the-server-
administrators/)

~~~
bachback
well, there are ca. 100 clones. here are the current top ones, measured by
value. from these only nxt has its own codebase.

bitcoin 7600M$ litecoin 400M$ peercoin 70M$ dodgecoin 50M$ Nxt 45M$

~~~
sp332
Sure, I posted these articles because they are basically a review of what it's
like to run that common codebase.

------
grizzles
I'm working on one partially backed by arbitrary computation. Some numerical
primitives on which to base the cryptocurrency have been generated.

We haven't published any details yet on the cc side of things but you can
download what will be the appwidget version of the browser/wallet for it here.
[http://uplink.aero](http://uplink.aero). The UI is built around the concept
of local discovery for transactional peers.

The plan is to publish a homescreen version of the app as well, once the cc
backend / ui is done, although doing that in a full featured way (eg.
Launcher2) seems quite daunting. If you are an android expert who can help
with this, I'd love to hear from you: - eric@uplink.aero

------
jabgrabdthrow
Check out invictus.io, I wouldn't call their work "cryptocurrency" as much as
more general "next-gen blockchain tech." Ignore the shitty website, it's a
disaster - read the whitepapers.

~~~
bachback
thanks, I know those. the problem is that the current venues for discussion
new concepts are suboptimal. too much noise. so I thought somewhere, somebody
is working on really new stuff.

